# Sinfoni AMPLitude 120.4 x



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

For Music Lovers.

Up for auction is a previously owned/used but never installed by me, Sinfoni AMPLitude 120.4 x car audio amplifier: Sinfoni Amplitude 120 4 x Car Audio Amplifier | eBay

I have pics uploaded here on my dropbox: https://app.box.com/s/hokgyoe6iq9mugvn96hzc2ehoynpzzrw

I have tested the amp and verified that all channels are working. I did not stress test the amp but have no reason to believe there is anything wrong with it since I have owned it. 

Selling because I don't have time to install on my own and not enough cash to get someone else to do it. That, and I still have a DEH-P01 HU with the 6-channel amp and it has served me well. What else? I'd rather buy something I can actually use or pay off some things. Yup, normal stuff.

Things to know? It has been said on this forum that Sinfoni manufactures some great sounding amps. I'll never know, but that's why I bought them. Others have said all amps sound the same. But you don't believe that, right? That's why you're here, reading to reaffirm your thoughts that there are things better than the rest.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Pm sent.


----------

